# Care to Share...?



## SeriMo (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi all! It's been a little while since I've been here. Life is good, but hectic!  My birds are a bit more mature now and I would like to share them with you. I wanted to start posting every so often one or two birds. (I can't seem to find an "album" category per se.) 
I would appreciate any feedback or if you're interested in the same, please let me know. I enjoy showing them off. I'd love to see all of your birds, as well, if you care to share with me/us! (Sometimes I wonder if I love my birds to much.) What do you think? Let me hear from all you chicken lovers!
~Seri


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

I love looking at photos of any ones chickens and their pens and housing ideas too.
There are public albums in the photo link eg hens etc. What sort of category where you thinking of?


----------



## SeriMo (Sep 10, 2014)

Hello! Good morning and Happy Saturday! It's great to hear from you. I was thinking just any pictures. I love to share when I can. I think I've found the place you mentioned. I think I will try over there. It looked pretty quiet over there, so maybe we can shake it and wake it up some.


----------

